# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi > [Τελικός Ενισχυτής] Παραμορφωση στο ημιτονο ?

## mralex1111

Γεια χαρα στη παρεα! Σε εναν καινουριο τελικο ενισχυτη που παρελαβα απ'το  E.bay συναρμολογημενο στην πλακετα, 
εδωσα ημιτονικη κυματομορφη 1kHz και παρατηρησα στο παλμογραφο οτι ενω η θετικη πλευρα ειναι καθαρη 
στην αρνητικη εχω μια ...παραμορφωση κι αυτο με προβληματιζει διχως να ξερω που οφειλεται. 
Εχω βγαλει και μια φωτο για την εικονα αυτου που περιγραφω. 
Μια αλλη παρατηρηση ειναι οτι ενω στο καναλι αντστοιχουν 4 τρανζιστορ ΤΤC5200 & 4τρανζ. TTA1943 
εχω διαφορα θερμοκρασιας μεχρι και 7-8 βαθμους C σε 2TR (εχω κανει ελεγχο οτι πατανε καλα στη ψυκτρα) 
Εγω μεχρι τωρα ηξερα τα 2SC5200 & 2SA1943 Μηπως τα TTC & TTA ειναι κατωτερης ποιοτητας???
Ευχαριστω τον φιλο που θα μου εδινε μια αποψη.

----------


## johnnkast

βαλε μια μπανανα στα τελικα...να δεις πως θα την αρπαξουν.
Αλλαξε τα ολα κι αγορασε τα απο σιγουρο μαγαζι .
Αν κατσεις και μετρησεις τις χαρακτηριστικες καμπυλες απο τετοια τρανζιστορ ebay-κα θα πεις οτι...μονο τρανζιστορ δεν ειναι

----------


## p270

σωστος ειναι το πρωτο που πρεπει να κανεις αλλα μπορει να εχει και προβλημα σχεδιασης

ποιο ειναι το μηχανακι μηπως ξερουμε κατι ακομα

----------


## valis

Μοιάζει για ταλαντωση (RF) , Στειλε φωτο με σημα μικροτερης σταθμης με ημιτονο και τερτάγωνο

----------


## mralex1111

Παιδια ειναι ο  http://www.ebay.com/itm/PR-800-Class...item417e1eb561 Δλδ μου προτεινετε να αντικαταστησω τα εξοδου με 2SC5200 & 2SA1943 αυθεντικα και πιθανοτατα θα στρωσει με τις διαφορες θερμοκρασιων και με την...ταλαντωση? Οσο για το σημα το εχω μεγενθυνει εγω στο παλμογραφο για να φανει το αποτελεσμα της περιγραφης μου.

----------


## east electronics

Οχι ... και χωρις σχηματικο ειναι δυσκολο να παρεις καποιες απαντησεις . Αν δεν εχεις εγω δεν μπορω να σου πω πολλα ... 

τα ΤΤΑ και ΤΤC   ειναι δευτερατζες   αλλα δεν ειναι απαραιτητα ασχημα τρανσιστορ .

Οσο και να σου φανει παραξενο υπαρχουν παρα πολλοι ενισχυτες παραγωγης που δουλευουν με δευτερατζες τρανσιστορ χωρις προβληματα KODA , Behringer Xindak XTZ CAV CAYIN CROWN QSC Reloop  κλπ . 

Οπως σωστα παρατηρησες δεν εχει τοσο να κανει με το εαν ειναι δευτερατζες αλλα  κυριως εαν ειναι ιδια μεταξυ τους.

Οπως σωστα παρατηρησες  το να εχεις διαφορες θερμοκρασιας  μεσα σε 4 τρανσιστορ στην ιδια ψυκτρα ειναι ενα θεμα ...Ειδικοτερα εαν οι σχεδιασεις ειναι προχειρες και πολυ οπτιμιστικες και εχουν αντιστασεις εκπομπου τυπου 0,15 και 0,18 το οποιο καλο ειναι αλλα μονο εαν τα τρανσιστορ σου ειναι καλα ματσαρισμενα η τουλαχιστον κοντα . 

θα υποθεσω οτι το σχεδιο ειναι κοινου εκπομπου και η τροφοδοσια στα τρανσιστορ ειναι στο συλλεκτη Αν ναι τοτε στα ντριβερ υπαρχουν  πυκνωτες miller  μεταξυ βασης και συλλεκτη ? 

δες εαν μπορεις να ανεβασεις σχηματικο 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------

mralex1111 (01-10-14)

----------


## east electronics

Ξανακοιταξα στο λινκ ...αμα βλεπεις και τον περιγραφει ως 
*PR-800 Class A*Κλαφτα χαραλαμπε που λενε στο χωριο μου .....

----------


## mralex1111

Γεια σου Σακη ΓΙΑΤΡΕ ΜΟΥ! Σε χαιρομαι ιδιαιτερα που με την υπομονη και τις γνωσεις σου βοηθας διχως δευτερη σκεψη.
Εχω παρακολουθησει αρκετες συνομιλιες σου και σε ξενα φορουμ. Στο παρελθον με μια επισημανση που εκανες με βοηθησες και ολοκληρωσα την επισκευη  με εναν τελικο Peavey PV-1.3K που ειχα βρει στο γιουσουρουμ και παλευα μαζι του καιρο.
Η δουλεια μου εχει αμεση σχεση με τον ηχο οχι ομως με επισκευες...αυτο το κανω απο χομπι με οτι θυμαμαι απο τα χρονια που σπουδαζα σαν ηλεκτρονικος απο τοτε και για 20 σχεδον χρονια δεν ειχα πιασει κολητηρι.
Αυτα για μενα. Τωρα σχετικα με τον συγκεκριμενο δεν υπαρχουν σχεδια 
οι κινεζοι τα σχεδια τα φιλανε μαλλον για κληρονομια στα παιδια τους!
Παντως σχετικα με CLASS A αλλος πωλητης το γραφει CLASS A-B Υποθετω οτι ειναι CLASS A-B.
Εχω κατι 2SC5200 και 2SA1943 Να δοκιμασω να αντικαταστησω μονο τα 2 τρανζ που θερμαινονται περισσοτερο? 
η θα γινει μπαχαλο  2SC5200 με TTC5200?

----------


## east electronics

θα γινει μπαχαλο  ...μην το κανεις ουτε για αστειο ...

1) μετρας πτωση τασεως με καλο οργανο πανω στις αντιστασεις εκπομπου  ισως εαν εχεις βαριακ να κατεβασεις την ταση και να αυξησεις την πολωση ωστε να μπορεις να μετρησεις καλυτερα την διαφορα. Αφου τα μετρησεις ολα καλο θα ηταν να κοιταξεις να τα ανατοποθετησεις  αναλογα με τις διαφορες τους . 

2) Δες αυτα που σου ειπα πως ειναι το σχεδιο κλπ πες μας εαν στα οδηγα μεταξυ βασης και  συλλεκτη υπαρχουν πυκνωτες μιλλερ εαν δεν εχει   πιθανον  εαν βαλεις να το μπαλωσεις σε οτι αφορα την ταλαντωση  αλλα  φυσικα αυτο δεν θα λύσει τα θερμικα προβληματα.  

3) Απο οσο μπορω να δω στις φωτο μαλλον δεν εχει πυκνωτες μιλλερ αλλα μπορει και να κανω λαθος Μπορεις να δοκιμασεις μεταξυ βασης και συλλεκτη αρχιζοντας απο 22pf  κεραμικα multilayer γαλαζιες φακες 1kv ,  η ακομα καλυτερα μικας στα 500v  σε καμμια περιπτωση παντως απλους κεραμικους .... μπορεις να φτασεις πιστευω και μεχρι 100Pf  Μπορεις να αρχισεις να βαζεις μονο στο αρνητικο  driver  και ξεκινα φυσικα απο την χαμηλοτερη τιμη ... 

4) Δεν μπορω να γνωριζω εαν ο ενισχυτης τασεως ειναι στην αρνητικη πλευρα η στη θετικη  θελω σχηματικο για αυτο .εαν ειναι στην αρνητικη  πιθανο να θελει και εκει  πυκνωτη μιλλερ ....


Αυτα σε γενικες γραμμες ...αμα ειναι κακοσχεδιασμενο και εχει και κοκουρουκου τρανσιστορ τα πραγματα δεν ειναι καλα ..

Φυσικα  ενα σετ τρανσιστορ της προκοπης δεν στοιχιζει και ιδιαιτερα πολλα λεφτα οποτε  παιρνεις τις αποφασεις σου ... δευτερατζες απο 1,5 -2 ευρω στον Φανο  η ακριβοτερα με 4-5 επισης αλλα σκοτωνουν .... 

Παιρνεις τις αποφασεις σου 

Αν δεν τα καταφερεις εδω ειμαστε ... κερναω καφεδακι χωρις χρεωση  με ραντεβου 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## mralex1111

Σακη αυτος ειναι ενας 2ος τελικος που κατασκευαζω (πειραματιζομαι) ιδιο μοντελο με τον 1ο. 
Στον 1ο εβαλα ΜΣ 1000VA 65-0-65 Ac (εννοειται οτι οι ηλ. πυκνωτες αντικατασταθηκαν με 10,000μF 100v)  και θελοντας να ενισχυσω την αντοχη των τελικων TR αντικατεστησα τα
2SC5200 και 2SA1943 (150W) με MJL3281A - 1302A (200W)  οπως δειχνει και στη πλακετα δεχεται και 
MJL4281A - 4302A (230W)
ομως οταν τον γκαζωσα...εγινε πυροτεχνημα  :Blink:  κι εκανα πισω!  :hahahha:  Σκεφτομαι μηπως τα TR που πηρα απ'το Ebay εφταιγαν η
επρεπε να κανω και καποια διαφοροποιηση στα DRIVER? Η ειναι πιο πολυπλοκο το θεμα? 
Αν ειναι πιο πολυπλοκο μη μπεις στη διαδικασια να κανεις αναλυση και σε κουραζω.
Οσο για καφε κερναω κι εγω στο χωρο μου οταν το κανονισουμε και πιστευω οτι θα εχει ενδιαφερον απο τα μηχανηματα που θα δεις

----------


## east electronics

θελει πολυ περισσοτερη αναλυση εγω εχω την προθεση αλλα θα παρει χρονο και πολλα ποστ ...

Οταν θελεις με ενημερωνεις 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## UV.

> Οχι ... και χωρις σχηματικο ειναι δυσκολο να παρεις καποιες απαντησεις . Αν δεν εχεις εγω δεν μπορω να σου πω πολλα ... 
> δες εαν μπορεις να ανεβασεις σχηματικο 
> 
> Φιλικα 
> Σακης Πετροπουλος


ο Σακης τα είπε όλα

αλήθεια εσύ έβαλες το θέμα επειδή ακούς παραμόρφωση ή επειδή την βλέπεις;
εγώ νομίζω ότι η παραμόρφωση που δίχνεις κανείς δεν θα την αντιληφθεί με το αφτί

με τι τάση τον τροφοδοτείς;
και σε τι ισχή είναι αυτή στο παλμογράφημα και με τι φορτίο;
πρέπει να βάλεις παλμογράφημα να δίξεις τι μορφή έχει στις εισόδους του τελικού σταδίου

αν και το παλμογράφημα που έχεις έχει τη βάση χρόνου ώστε να δίχνει το ημίτονο και όχι το προβληματικό κομμάτι στην αρνητική του ημιπερίοδο 
φαίνεται να χρειάζεται να αυξήσεις το ρεύμα βάσης των τρανζίστορς που είναι για την αρνητική περίοδο (προφανώς είναι αυτά που ζεσταίνονται λιγότερο όπως είπες)
ο κινέζος δεν έβαλε τρίμερ σε αυτήν την περίπτωση (και σωστά κατά την γνώμη μου) γιατί το εύρος αυτών στους οποίους απευθύνεται είναι μεγάλο και οι πιό πολλοί θα το ξέσκιζαν στις λάθος ρυθίσεις  :Anxious: 
1. αν δεν έχεις σχέδιο ρώτα τον κινέζο αν μπορεί να σου βρει
2. κάνεις reverce engineering αφού το κύκλωμα είναι μικρό και απλό

----------


## east electronics

UV εχει πολλα σφαλματα αυτο που εγραψες ...ειναι αργα ομως και θα τα δουμε αυριο 

Καλο σας βραδυ

----------


## UV.

> θελοντας να ενισχυσω την αντοχη των τελικων TR αντικατεστησα τα
> 2SC5200 και 2SA1943 (150W) με MJL3281A - 1302A (200W)  οπως δειχνει και στη πλακετα δεχεται και 
> MJL4281A - 4302A (230W)
> ομως οταν τον γκαζωσα...εγινε πυροτεχνημα  κι εκανα πισω!  Σκεφτομαι μηπως τα TR που πηρα απ'το Ebay εφταιγαν η
> επρεπε να κανω και καποια διαφοροποιηση στα DRIVER? Η ειναι πιο πολυπλοκο το θεμα?


κακώς τα αντικατέστησες
για τα νέα τρανζίστορ πρέπει από τα χαρακτηριστικά τους να δεις ποιό είναι το εύρος της γραμμικής ενεργής περιοχής τους και ανάλογα να αλλάξεις την τάση πόλωσης τους VBE στο μέσο αυτής της περιοχής (τάσης)

----------


## east electronics

MRalex 111

Οπως σου ειπα  ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να παρεις απαντησεις χωρις σχεδιο ... 
Ομως για να σε βαλω σε καποια λογικη καθε ζευγος τρανσιστορ ειναι περιπου ικανο για 60 βαττ  στα 8Ωμ 
4 τρανσιστορ περιπου 120
6 τρανσιστορ περιπου 180
8 τρανσιστορ περιπου 240

με κυκλωμα το οποιο δεν εχει VI limiter η ασφαλης περιοχη λειτουργιας ειναι :

2 τρανσιστορ 35+35 volts DC για περιπου 60  W 
4 transistor 42+42 Volt για περιπου 100W 
6 τρανσιστορ 50+50 volts 50  για πανω απο 150W 
8 transistor 63+63 volt και ξεπερνας τα 220 W 

(  το αν θα πανε τα διπλα σε 4 ωμ ειναι ενα θεμα   και εχει να κανει με την στιβαροτητα του τροφοδοτικου και την ποιοτητα της ψυξης ) 

εαν το κυκλωμα τελικα εχει VI limiter  το οποιο ειναι σωστα υπολογισμενο για τα σωστα τρανσιστορ εξοδου και την σωστη ταση τροφοδοσιας τοτε  η ταση τροφοδοσιας στην ουσια μπορει να σχεδον διπλασιαστει χωρις προβλημα με την προυποθεση οτι η τελικη ισχυς μπορει να αυξηθει αλλα  οχι να διπλασιαστει. Φυσικα τα κουκια θα βγαινουν στον παγκο με μετρησεις και ωμικο φορτιο αλλα οχι σε πραγματικες συνθηκες με σημα μουσικης , και ηχεια επαγωγικο φορτιο  οπου το ΣΩΣΤΑ υπολογισμενο λιμιτερ θα κοβει τα δυναμικα και την ισχυ οταν οι απαιτησεις πλησιαζουν το 85% 

*Προυποθετει σωστα υπολογισμενο VI limiter  για την δεδομενη ταση  τροφοδοσιας και τα δεδομενα συγκεκριμενα τρανσιστορ εξοδου .*

με 65+65  εναλασσομενο εαν καταλαβα σωστα μιλαμε για 91 βολτ τροφοδοσια και χωρις VI limiter θελεις τουλαχιστον 16-20 τρανσιστορ εξοδου σε καθε καναλι και αναμενομενη ισχυ τουλαχιστον 500 στα 8 ωμ  

με vi limiter *ΠΑΝΤΑ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΜΕΝΟ*  μπορει και να την γλυτωσεις με 6+6 τρανσιστορ σε καθε καναλι αλλα σε καμμια σχεδον περιπτωση   4+4 

*Μπορει να δειχνουν υπερβολικα αυτα αλλα ειναι η πεπατημενη και απο τις δυο πλευρες Οι καλοι ενισχυτες εχουν την συγκεκριμενη αναλογια  μεταξυ τασης και τρανσιστορ εξοδου  ενω οι κακοι εχουν εξυπνα και γρηγορα VI limiter* 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------

nikolasswts (03-10-14)

----------


## east electronics

ο Σακης τα είπε όλα

αλήθεια εσύ έβαλες το θέμα επειδή ακούς παραμόρφωση ή επειδή την βλέπεις;
εγώ νομίζω ότι η παραμόρφωση που δίχνεις κανείς δεν θα την αντιληφθεί με το αφτί
*Αυτο ειναι πολυ λαθος προσεγγιση  και αναμενεις σε πραγματικες συνθηκες μηκη καλωδιων επαγωγικα φορτια ( ηχεια ) και σημα το οποιο ειναι πολυπλοκο να χειροτερεψουν οι συνθηκες παρα πολυ  μην ξεχνας οτι η ισχυς ειναι πολυ μεγαλη και αρα τα οποια φαινομενα  πολλαπλασιαζονται με αστρονομικη ταχυτητα   

*
με τι τάση τον τροφοδοτείς;   *δεν εχει απολυτως καμμια σημασια  *  
και σε τι ισχή είναι αυτή στο παλμογράφημα και με τι φορτίο; *νομιζω οτι ειναι χωρις φορτιο και αρα με φορτιο θα γινει 100 φορες χειροτερα* 
πρέπει να βάλεις παλμογράφημα να δίξεις τι μορφή έχει στις εισόδους του τελικού σταδίου *ο ενισχυτης ειναι σε ταξη Αβ  μεσω της αναδρασης θα εχει ακριβως την ιδια εικονα παντου και στην εισοδο των εξοδων  και στα οδηγα και πιο πισω  Η πιθανοτητα  να εχει προβλημα στο σταδιο εξοδου ειναι μηδενικη  οτι ειναι ειναι πιο πισω και μεταφερερται στην εξοδο*  

αν και το παλμογράφημα που έχεις έχει τη βάση χρόνου ώστε να δίχνει το  ημίτονο και όχι το προβληματικό κομμάτι στην αρνητική του ημιπερίοδο 
φαίνεται να χρειάζεται να αυξήσεις το ρεύμα βάσης των τρανζίστορς που  είναι για την αρνητική περίοδο (προφανώς είναι αυτά που ζεσταίνονται  λιγότερο όπως είπες)
*Αυτο ειναι μεγαλη κοτουραδα διοτι δεν μπορεις να αυξησεις το ρευμα βασης σε καποια απο τα τρανσιστορ εξοδου ενος ενισχυτη  δλδ τι θα κανεις θα αυξησεις το 1 το 4 και το 7 και τα υπολοιπα θα τα αφησεις ως εχουν ??? Αυτο φιλε μου εναι συνταγη καταστροφης και ειναι πιθανον να λειτουργει σε στατικες συνθηκες αλλα οταν συνδεθει με ηχεια και μουσικη θα τιναχτει στον αερα μολις ζητηθει καποια ισχυς .*
ο κινέζος δεν έβαλε τρίμερ σε αυτήν την περίπτωση (και σωστά κατά την  γνώμη μου) γιατί το εύρος αυτών στους οποίους απευθύνεται είναι μεγάλο  και οι πιό πολλοί θα το ξέσκιζαν στις λάθος ρυθίσεις  :Anxious:  *το μηχανημα εχει και θερμοστατη vbe multiplier και ρυθμιστικο το οποιο ειναι για να δινει κοινη πολωση σε ολα τα τρανσιτορ σε σχεση και ελεγχο με την θερμοκρασια που υπαρχει στο μηχανημα ...οποτε εδω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι λες* 
1. αν δεν έχεις σχέδιο ρώτα τον κινέζο αν μπορεί να σου βρει
2. κάνεις reverce engineering αφού το κύκλωμα είναι μικρό και απλό

----------


## UV.

*Σάκη νομίζω ότι βιάστικες να απαντήσεις 
Απαντώ:
*αλήθεια εσύ έβαλες το θέμα επειδή ακούς παραμόρφωση ή επειδή την βλέπεις;
εγώ νομίζω ότι η παραμόρφωση που δίχνεις κανείς δεν θα την αντιληφθεί με το αφτί
*Αυτο ειναι πολυ λαθος προσεγγιση  και αναμενεις σε πραγματικες συνθηκες μηκη καλωδιων επαγωγικα φορτια ( ηχεια ) και σημα το οποιο ειναι πολυπλοκο να χειροτερεψουν οι συνθηκες παρα πολυ  μην ξεχνας οτι η ισχυς ειναι πολυ μεγαλη και αρα τα οποια φαινομενα  πολλαπλασιαζονται με αστρονομικη ταχυτητα   
γιατί δεν περιμένουμε τον Αλέξη να μας πει για το πόσο μακρυά καλώδια έχει;
αν κάποιος δεν αντιλαμβάνεται στο απλό ημίτονο την όποια παραμόρφωση θα την αντηληφθεί στο πολύπλοκο;
*
με τι τάση τον τροφοδοτείς;   *δεν εχει απολυτως καμμια σημασια  *  *
γιατί* *παρακαλώ; έχουν οι καμπύλες ρεύματος, τάσης (Ic vs VCE) γραμική ενίσχυση σε όλο το εύρος της τάσης* *VCE;*
και σε τι ισχή είναι αυτή στο παλμογράφημα και με τι φορτίο; *νομιζωοτι ειναι χωρις φορτιο και αρα με φορτιο θα γινει 100 φορες χειροτερα
**γιατί νομίζεις; έχει νόημα να κάνουμε μέτρηση χωρίς* *φορίο; και γιατί θα είναι 100! φορές χειρότερο; μήπως είναι και καλύτερο;*
πρέπει να βάλεις παλμογράφημα να δίξεις τι μορφή έχει στις εισόδους του τελικού σταδίου *ο ενισχυτης ειναι σε ταξη Αβ  (γκρρρρ πως το ξέρεις μεσω της αναδρασης θα εχει ακριβως την ιδια εικονα παντου και στην εισοδο των εξοδων  και στα οδηγα και πιο πισω  Η πιθανοτητα  να εχει προβλημα στο σταδιο εξοδου ειναι μηδενικη  οτι ειναι ειναι πιο πισω και μεταφερερται στην εξοδο** 
(ο  Αλέξης είπε ότι είναι τάξη Α) και είπε ότι έχει δει αλλού τον ίδιο ενισχυτή να  τον αναφέρουν ως τάσης ΑΒ (πολύ φυσικό αφού αυτό που καθορίζει την τάξη  λειτουργίας του Α, ΑΒ, Β κλπ είναι η τάση πόλωσης των τρανζίστορ) όχι κάτι άλλο!* 

αν και το παλμογράφημα που έχεις έχει τη βάση χρόνου ώστε να δίχνει το  ημίτονο και όχι το προβληματικό κομμάτι στην αρνητική του ημιπερίοδο 
φαίνεται να χρειάζεται να αυξήσεις το ρεύμα βάσης των τρανζίστορς που  είναι για την αρνητική περίοδο (προφανώς είναι αυτά που ζεσταίνονται  λιγότερο όπως είπες)
*Αυτο ειναι μεγαλη κοτουραδα διοτι δεν μπορεις να αυξησεις το ρευμα βασης σε καποια απο τα τρανσιστορ εξοδου ενος ενισχυτη  δλδ τι θα κανεις θα αυξησεις το 1 το 4 και το 7 και τα υπολοιπα θα τα αφησεις ως εχουν ??? Αυτο φιλε μου εναι συνταγη καταστροφης και ειναι πιθανον να λειτουργει σε στατικες συνθηκες αλλα οταν συνδεθει με ηχεια και μουσικη θα τιναχτει στον αερα μολις ζητηθει καποια ισχυς .*
*Σάκη εδώ είπες κουτουράδα πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας!
*


> θα υποθεσω οτι το σχεδιο ειναι κοινου εκπομπου και η τροφοδοσια στα τρανσιστορ ειναι στο συλλεκτη


*Ο ενισχυτής σου λέω ότι είναι τύπου Συμπληρωματικής Συμμετρίας και όχι κοινού εκπομπού!!!
θα παρατήρισες ότι στην έξοδο έχει δύο τύπους τρανζίστορ NPN και PN**P** σε αυτήν την ομάδα τρανζίστορ αναφερόμουν και όχι σε τυχαία τρανζίστορ (τα* *NPN αφορούν το θετικό τμήμα του σήματος και τα* *PN**P** το αρνητικό)
*

ο κινέζος δεν έβαλε τρίμερ σε αυτήν την περίπτωση (και σωστά κατά την  γνώμη μου) γιατί το εύρος αυτών στους οποίους απευθύνεται είναι μεγάλο  και οι πιό πολλοί θα το ξέσκιζαν στις λάθος ρυθίσεις  :Anxious:  *το μηχανημα εχει και θερμοστατη vbe multiplier και ρυθμιστικο το οποιο ειναι για να δινει κοινη πολωση σε ολα τα τρανσιτορ σε σχεση και ελεγχο με την θερμοκρασια που υπαρχει στο μηχανημα ...οποτε εδω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι λες
δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι λέω γιατί το εξήγησα τώρα στην προηγούμενη παράγραφο
και το επεκτείνω: το θέμα της πόλωσης δεν είναι τόσο απλό διότι έχει για τον σκοπό αυτό διάταξη τρανζίστορ σταθερού ρεύματος (πηγή ρεύματος) και βάζουν και θερμοστάτη που λες για* *vbe σταθερή αλλά εκεί δεν έχουμε φτάσει ακόμα!*
1. αν δεν έχεις σχέδιο ρώτα τον κινέζο αν μπορεί να σου βρει
2. κάνεις reverce engineering αφού το κύκλωμα είναι μικρό και απλό[/QUOTE]

----------


## east electronics

Η αντιπαραθεση με μελη του φορουμ δεν ειναι στους στοχους μου  ειδικοτερα με ατομα που δεν αντιλαμβανονται τα στοιχειωδη 
Γραφεις  :
*γιατί δεν περιμένουμε τον Αλέξη να μας πει για το πόσο μακρυά καλώδια έχει;
αν κάποιος δεν αντιλαμβάνεται στο απλό ημίτονο την όποια παραμόρφωση θα την αντηληφθεί στο πολύπλοκο;
*
Γιατι δεν εχει καλωδια ουτε ηχεια οι δοκιμες αυτες ειναι στον παγκο με τον παλμογραφο με η χωρις φορτιο και εαν αυτο ειναι θα ειναι Ωμικο  Αρα με χειροτερο φορτιο το πιθανοτερο ειναι να χειροτερεψει *

*Γραφεις :
*γιατί* *παρακαλώ; έχουν οι καμπύλες ρεύματος, τάσης (Ic vs VCE) γραμική ενίσχυση σε όλο το εύρος της τάσης* *VCE;
*Προφανως αναφερεσαι στα χαρακτηριστικα του σαδιου εξοδου Κακως επικεντρωνεις την αποψη σου  γυρω απο τα εξοδου  εαν το μηχανημα πεφτει σε ταλαντωση  αυτο ξεκιναει απο πιο πισω ( ενισχυτης τασης η οδηγα ) και συνδυαστικα με τα εξοδου πεφτει σε ταλαντωση  γενικοτερα τετοια θεματα τα αντιμετωπιζεις  απο την αρχη προς το τελος και οχι απο την εξοδο προς την εισοδο .

Γραφεις :
*γιατί νομίζεις; έχει νόημα να κάνουμε μέτρηση χωρίς* *φορίο; και γιατί θα είναι 100! φορές χειρότερο; μήπως είναι και καλύτερο;

*Δεν νομιζω απολυτως τιποτα ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΟ οτι  εαν ενας ενισχυτης παρουσιαζει ασταθεια  σε στατικες συνθηκες το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι μολις μπει επαγωγικο φορτιο και μουσικη για πηγη θα πολλαπλασιαστουν τα προβληματα 

Γραφεις 
* (γκρρρρ πως το ξέρεις)
*Μα εαν εχει πυκνωτες τροφοδοσιας στα 80 βολτ  θα εχει ταση λειτουργιας στα 70 αυτο σημαινει οτι για να εχεις ενισχυτη σε ταξη Α που να εχει ταση λειτουργιας  70 δεν σε φτανουν 30 τρανσιστορ εξοδου σε καθε καναλι  αρα ειναι ταξη ΑΒ 

Γραφεις : 
*(ο  Αλέξης είπε ότι είναι τάξη Α) και είπε ότι  έχει δει αλλού τον ίδιο ενισχυτή να  τον αναφέρουν ως τάσης ΑΒ (πολύ  φυσικό αφού αυτό που καθορίζει την τάξη  λειτουργίας του Α, ΑΒ, Β κλπ  είναι η τάση πόλωσης των τρανζίστορ) όχι κάτι άλλο!

*Με λιγη χιουμοριστικη διαθεση και ο Αλεξης και ο κινεζος που το πουλαει δεν ξερει την τυφλα του  το οτι γραφει ταξη Α ειναι μονο για να τραβηξει κοσμο γυρω του ... Η ταξη λειτουργιας  φυσικα και οριζεται απο την πολωση  αλλα απο τα υπολοιπα στοιχεια του κυκλωματος οπως ταση τροφοδοσιας και αριθμος τρανσιστορ εξοδου καταλαβαινεις ακριβως τι γινεται 

Γραφουμε και οι δυο 

*Αυτο ειναι μεγαλη κοτουραδα διοτι δεν μπορεις  να αυξησεις το ρευμα βασης σε καποια απο τα τρανσιστορ εξοδου ενος  ενισχυτη  δλδ τι θα κανεις θα αυξησεις το 1 το 4 και το 7 και τα  υπολοιπα θα τα αφησεις ως εχουν ??? Αυτο φιλε μου εναι συνταγη  καταστροφης και ειναι πιθανον να λειτουργει σε στατικες συνθηκες αλλα  οταν συνδεθει με ηχεια και μουσικη θα τιναχτει στον αερα μολις ζητηθει  καποια ισχυς .*
*Σάκη εδώ είπες κουτουράδα πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας!

*Τεκμηριωσε την αποψη σου   μπορει να μιλαμε για λαθος πραγμα 

Γραφεις  :
*Ο ενισχυτής σου λέω ότι είναι τύπου Συμπληρωματικής Συμμετρίας και όχι κοινού εκπομπού!!!
θα παρατήρισες ότι στην έξοδο έχει δύο τύπους τρανζίστορ NPN και PN**P** σε αυτήν την ομάδα τρανζίστορ αναφερόμουν και όχι σε τυχαία τρανζίστορ (τα* *NPN αφορούν το θετικό τμήμα του σήματος και τα* *PN**P** το αρνητικό)*

Η συμπηρωματικη συμμετρια εχει να κανει με το εαν χρησιμοποιει αρνητικα και θετικα τρανσιστορ  στην εξοδο  Αυτο που λεω εγω εχει να κανει με το εαν ειναι EFP η CFP  δλδ εαν εχει σε περιπτωση EFP  την τροφοδοσια στο συλεκτη και την εξοδο στον εκμπομπο  η το αντιθετο την τροφοδοσια στον εκπομπο και την εξοδο στο συλεκτη  ... κατα τα αλλα και τα δυο κυκλωματα ειναι και συμμετρικα και συμπληρωματικα  Πλην ομως τα  CFP  εχουν περισσοτερα προβληματα σταθεροτητας 

Γραφεις :
*δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι λέω γιατί το εξήγησα τώρα στην προηγούμενη παράγραφο
και το επεκτείνω: το θέμα της πόλωσης δεν είναι τόσο απλό διότι έχει για  τον σκοπό αυτό διάταξη τρανζίστορ σταθερού ρεύματος (πηγή ρεύματος) και  βάζουν και θερμοστάτη που λες για* *vbe σταθερή αλλά εκεί δεν έχουμε φτάσει ακόμα!


*Πηγη σταθερου ρευματος σε κυκλωμα πολωσης ????? συγγνωμη αυτο ειναι κατι που δεν εχω δει ποτε σε κανενα κυκλωμα ,,,Προφανως κατι αλλο θες να πεις  το οποιο δεν ειναι κατανοητο  ετσι οπως το περιγραφεις ... Για την πολωση σε αυτα τα κυκλωματα αρκει ενας "απλος διαιρετης τασεως "  ελεγχομενος απο θερμοκρασια   σταθερη πηγη ρευματος σε πολωση  δεν εχει απολυτως κανενα νοημα  σε ενισχυτη ταξης ΑΒ 


Αυτα

----------


## mralex1111

Το ημιτονο που δειχνει ο παλμογραφος ειναι αποτελεσμα απο ΜΣ 45Vac (62Vdc) 550VA και φορτιο αντισταση (dummy load) 200W 8Ω.
Σε πληρη οδηγηση το 1 καναλι ψαλιδιζει στα 100Vpp ριχνοντας την ταση στα 57Vdc στην εικονα που εχω ειναι γυρω στα 60Vpp 
απλα εγω εχω κανει μεγενθυση στην κυματομορφη για μεγαλυτερη αναλυση του φαινομενου. 
Αυτο που μ'αρεσει στο κυκλωμα ειναι οτι με μια ταση 12-15ac που δινεις ξεχωρα, 
εχεις κατι σαν soft start (χωρις παφ πουφ στα μεγαφωνα στο ξεκινημα-κλεισιμο του)
και προστασια στα TR εξοδου και στα μεγαφωνα (χωρις ρελε) στην περιπτωση βραχυκυκλωματος η υπεροδηγησης. 
Δοκιμασα ενα βραχυκυκλωματακι στην εξοδο του την ωρα που επαιζε και οπως γραφει ο κατασκευαστης παυει να παιζει 
και μολις τον επανεκινησεις παιζει σαν να μη συνεβει τιποτα!

----------


## east electronics

με 63 βολτ τροφοδοσια αναμενεις γυρω στα 220-250 watt  στην εξοδο σε 8Ω φορτιο που σημαινει οτι εισαι οριακα μια χαρα ...

----------


## mralex1111

Σακη και ο αλλος που δεχεται 91V μια χαρα παιζει απλα ζεσταινεται αρκετα σε πληρη ισχυ παρα τα 2 φαν που εχω βαλει.60 βαθμοι C δεν ειναι αρκετη θερμοκρασια? οταν παιζει 1 ωρα φουλ? Γι αυτο ειχα σκεφτει να βαλω μεγαλυτερα τρ εξοδου.

----------


## east electronics

Χωρις σχεδια για την τοπολογια του ενισχυτη  EFP η CFP   χωρις σχεδιο για τα μετρα προστασιας ( VI limiter και πως ειναι χτισμενο )  δεν μπορω να σου δωσω απαντησεις  χωρις να ξερω την πολωση και τα περιφεριακα  παλι δεν μπορω να δωσω απαντησεις . 

Ολα αυτα που γραφω πιο πανω ειναι θεωρητικα  και αποτελουν την πεπατημενη των κατασκευαστων ανα τον κοσμο . 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## mralex1111

Τωρα εχει μπει στο μυαλο μου αυτος (αρωστος γαρ) http://www.ebay.com/itm/Assembled-12...item2c7c898b17 με μια ματια τι σου λεει? :Boo hoo!:

----------


## east electronics

ΜΑ υπεροχος θα ελεγα !!!

----------


## UV.

> Η αντιπαραθεση με μελη του φορουμ δεν ειναι στους στοχους μου  ειδικοτερα με ατομα που δεν αντιλαμβανονται τα στοιχειωδη


Σάκη λυπάμε που αντιπαρατήθεσε και χρησιμοποιείς προσβλητικές εκφράσεις!
γράφεις για να γράψεις και δεν αντιλαμβάνεσε ότι η έκφραση ενισχυτής κοινού εκπομπού δεν είναι το ίδιο με τον συμπληρωματικής συμμετρίας και αντ' αυτού μου βαφτίζεις τον κοινού εκπομπού με την αγγλική του ονομασία!



> Το ημιτονο που δειχνει ο παλμογραφος ειναι αποτελεσμα απο ΜΣ 45Vac (62Vdc) 550VA και φορτιο αντισταση (dummy load) 200W 8Ω.
> Σε πληρη οδηγηση το 1 καναλι ψαλιδιζει στα 100Vpp ριχνοντας την ταση στα 57Vdc στην εικονα που εχω ειναι γυρω στα 60Vpp 
> απλα εγω εχω κανει μεγενθυση στην κυματομορφη για μεγαλυτερη αναλυση του φαινομενου.


δεν μας είπες αν ακούς το πρόβλημα που περιγράφεις!
Αλέξη με τροφοδοσία 60V η μέγιστη θεωρική έξοδος σου θα ήταν 120V p-p αλλά οι πολώσεις έχουν ρυθμιστεί ώστε να έχεις μια ασφαλή λειτουργία όπως λες στα 100V p-p 
Αν υποθέσουμε ότι ο ενισχυτής σου είναι πράγματι σε τάξη Α (αν μετρήσεις την τάση πόλωσης θα βρεις από τα χαρακτηριστικά των τρανζίστορ σε τι τάξη δουλεύει) τα ρεύματα στους συλλέκτες στην έξοδο θα είναι στο 50% της ισχύος ακόμη και χωρίς σήμα στη είσοδο και τα τρανζίστορ είναι φυσιλογικό να ζεσταίνονται αν είναι σωστά ρυθμισμένος θα ζεσταίνονται άλλο τόσο στην πλήρη ισχύ αυτό είναι ένα από τα μειονεκτήματα της τάξης Α
των τρανζίστορ που έχω πει (οι ομάδες) είναι ουσιαστικά παράλληλα συνδεμένα μεταξύ τους και αν κάποια από αυτά έχει διαφοροποιημένα χαρακτηριστικά σε σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα τότε και οι θερμοκρασίες τους σε αυτά είναι διαφορετικές

----------


## east electronics

Αν συνεχισεις  με την ιδια τακτικη θα αρχισω να μπαινω στην διαδικασια να διαγραφω πραγματα τα οποια δεν διατυπωνεις σωστα . Ο σκοπος υπαρξης τετοιων θεματων ειναι να μπαινουν ανθρωποι νεοτεροι απο εμας και να μαθαινουν εναν δυο πραγματα παραπανω οχι να μπερδευονται με αοριστολογιες .

Το ξαναλεω για τελευταια φορα ΣΤΡΟΥΘΟΚΑΜΗΛΙΣΜΟΣ στα ηλεκτρονικα δεν μπορει να υπαρχει   δεν εχει απολυτως καμμια σημασια εαν την ακουει η οχι αρκει που την βλεπει  .... Επισης αυτο που βλεπει ειναι σε ωμικο φορτιο και με εισοδο την γεννητρια αρα με καλωδια μουσικη και επαγωγικο φορτιο θα χειροτερεψει και αρα δεν μπορει και δεν πρεπει να το παραβλεψει . 

Η πολωση απο που και ως που ρυθμιζει την ταση εξοδου του ενισχυτη  και το αποτελεσμα σε volt peak to peak  Που τα διαβασες αυτα τα πραγματα ????

Εσυ πρεπει να διαβασεις  τα χαρκτηριστικα  οχι οΑλεξης ...για να ειναι σε ταξη Α πρεπει το τρανσιστορ ιδανικα να ειναι ανοικτο μονιμως  αλλα επειδη αυτο δεν γινεται  ας υποθεσουμε οτι ειναι πολωμενο στα 800ma  τωρα υπολογισε ποσα watt  σε Θερμικη ισχυ θα χρειαστει να αποδωσει καθε ενα τρανσιστορ με 62 βολτ τροφοδοσια και ξαναριχτα τα κουκια γιατι προφανως δεν βγαινουν 

Θα σε παρακαλουσα να μην συνεχισεις αλλο

----------


## UV.

με τις απειλές κατεβάζεις ακόμη πιο χαμηλά το επίπεδο
και κάτω από αυτήν την οπτική δεν σου απαντώ
βλέπουν οι υπόλοιποι που ενδιαφέρονται και κρίνουν
κρίμα!

----------


## mralex1111

Προφανως Νικο ειναι σε ταξη Α-Β γιατι τα τρ ειναι πολυ χλιαρα εως... κρυα απο θερμοκρασιες χωρις σημα στην εισοδο. 
Οσο για το προβλημα που βλεπω ΔΕΝ το ακουω στον ηχο κι αν λεγαμε οτι θα ηταν μια...παραμορφωση 
μαλλον θα ηταν αμελητεα εφ' οσον δεν ειναι αισθητο στο αυτι. 
Δεν ξερω ομως (και ειμαι επιφυλακτικος) αν σε μεγαλες εντασεις θα δημιουργουσαν προβλημα στα μεγαφωνα
και θα τα καταπονουσαν χωρις να ειναι ιδιαιτερα φανερο.

----------


## mralex1111

> με τις απειλές κατεβάζεις ακόμη πιο χαμηλά το επίπεδο
> και κάτω από αυτήν την οπτική δεν σου απαντώ
> βλέπουν οι υπόλοιποι που ενδιαφέρονται και κρίνουν
> κρίμα!


ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΛΟ ΜΗΝΑ ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ Μην εχουμε εδω παρεξηγησεις. Το επιπεδο εδω ειναι φιλικο και θα παραμεινει!!!

----------


## mralex1111

> Αν συνεχισεις  με την ιδια τακτικη θα αρχισω να μπαινω στην διαδικασια να διαγραφω πραγματα τα οποια δεν διατυπωνεις σωστα . Ο σκοπος υπαρξης τετοιων θεματων ειναι να μπαινουν ανθρωποι νεοτεροι απο εμας και να μαθαινουν εναν δυο πραγματα παραπανω οχι να μπερδευονται με αοριστολογιες .
> 
> Το ξαναλεω για τελευταια φορα ΣΤΡΟΥΘΟΚΑΜΗΛΙΣΜΟΣ στα ηλεκτρονικα δεν μπορει να υπαρχει   δεν εχει απολυτως καμμια σημασια εαν την ακουει η οχι αρκει που την βλεπει  .... Επισης αυτο που βλεπει ειναι σε ωμικο φορτιο και με εισοδο την γεννητρια αρα με καλωδια μουσικη και επαγωγικο φορτιο θα χειροτερεψει και αρα δεν μπορει και δεν πρεπει να το παραβλεψει . 
> 
> Η πολωση απο που και ως που ρυθμιζει την ταση εξοδου του ενισχυτη  και το αποτελεσμα σε volt peak to peak  Που τα διαβασες αυτα τα πραγματα ????
> 
> Εσυ πρεπει να διαβασεις  τα χαρκτηριστικα  οχι οΑλεξης ...για να ειναι σε ταξη Α πρεπει το τρανσιστορ ιδανικα να ειναι ανοικτο μονιμως  αλλα επειδη αυτο δεν γινεται  ας υποθεσουμε οτι ειναι πολωμενο στα 800ma  τωρα υπολογισε ποσα watt  σε Θερμικη ισχυ θα χρειαστει να αποδωσει καθε ενα τρανσιστορ με 62 βολτ τροφοδοσια και ξαναριχτα τα κουκια γιατι προφανως δεν βγαινουν 
> 
> Θα σε παρακαλουσα να μην συνεχισεις αλλο


ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΛΟ ΜΗΝΑ ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ Μην εχουμε εδω παρεξηγησεις. Το επιπεδο εδω ειναι φιλικο και θα παραμεινει!!!

----------


## east electronics

Αλεξη  κανε μας την χαρη  να βαλεις παραλληλα εναν πυκνωτη ΜΚΤ  2.2ufd  στο φορτιο σου το οποιο προσομειωνει την συμεριφορα ως φορτιου ενος ηχειου  ....παρε φωτο  και ανεβασε τες  σε χαμηλη ισχυ να δουμε τι γινεται και σε αυτη την περιπτωση 

Ευχαριστω 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## mralex1111

οκ οταν παω στο εργαστηριο θα το κανω και θα βγαλω φωτο Ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον!

----------


## east electronics

Επισης Αλεξη μετρησε με ενα οργανο   ποση ταση υπαρχει σε οποια απο τις αντιστασεις εκπομπου σε milivolt για να εχουμε και μια εικονα περι της πολωσης 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## mralex1111

.
Γεια σου βρε Σακη! Μολις εβαλα παραλληλα εναν πυκνωτη ΜΚΤ 2.2ufd στο φορτιο οπως ειπες ολα...ισιωσανε!
Οι διαφορες στις τασεις που ειπες να παρω ειναι αυτες που γραφω πανω στη φωτο 
εχω την εντυπωση οτι επρεπε να ειναι ιδιες αλλα υπαρχει διαφορα αναμεσα στα τρ. θετικης και αρνητικης φασης.

----------


## east electronics

Το αποτελεσμα που βγαζεις  ...πραγματικα δεν βγαζει νοημα ...με τον πυκνωτη τα πραγματα θα επρεπε να ειναι χειροτερα ...

Απο την μια αυτο ειναι ισως και καλο γιατι δειχνει να ειναι θεμα οδηγησης και οχι ταλαντωσης . 

Αυτο που συμβαινει με την πολωση ειναι θεμα και η πολωση θα επρεπε να ειναι ιδια  και στα δυο σκελη 

Ερωτηση 

Αυτο το πηρες μονταρισμενο  η το μονταρες εσυ ???  ...Υπαρχει μεγαλη πιθανοτητα καποια απο τις αντιστασεις που βρισκονται γυρω γυρω στα οδηγα να ειναι λαθος .

Επισης εαν τελικα εχει VI limiter  καποιο απο τα στοιχεια αυτου του κυκλωματος να ειναι επισης λαθος .


Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## mralex1111

Το παρελαβα μονταρισμενο αλλα και σε αλλες μονταρισμενες πλακετες που εχω παραλαβει παλαιοτερα ειχα προβληματα
λογω ψυχρων κολησεων επι το πλειστον 
Εχω στειλει mail οτι υπαρχουν προβληματα στις κατασκευες τους αλλα ειναι πολλοι που τα πουλανε...και μονο πουλανε... αλλοι τα κατασκευαζουν.
Τα εξαρτηματα εδω ειναι κακοβαλμενα-στραβοβαλμενα σαν να φυσηξε ενας δυνατος ανεμος και τα στραβωσε, να τα ισιωσω δεν υπαρχει πιθανοτητα 
(....ετσι απο νοικοκυριο να πω) γιατι ειναι και στραβοκομενα. 
Θυμαμαι οταν δειχναμε τοτε τις κατασκευες μας εμεις οι μαθητες αναμεσα μας...ψαχναμε 
για κανα στραβο ηλ.πυκνωτη -αντισταση στον αερα για να εκθεσουμε αυτον που τη κατασκευασε...
Στο θεμα μας παρατηρησα οτι εχω διαφορα θερμοκρασιας 4-5 βαθμους C  στα 2 Drivers που ειναι με τις μικρες ψυκτρες. 
Να ξεκινουσα λες ενα ψαξιμο απο εκεινη την περιοχη?

----------

